# Correct paint colour for a Parkinsons Model F No 8 vise?



## sploo (14 Apr 2021)

I've picked up an old Parkinsons Model F No 8 vise; middle right in this image from Grace's Guide on Parkinson (original link https://www.gracesguide.co.uk/images/d/d7/Im1961-13Ben-Parkinson.jpg):







It's definitely been repainted a number of times, but it does look as though the first layer of paint (assuming it's not a primer) is a dark red; which I understand to be the right colour for these vises. Anyone know what is the "correct" red, or at least which Hammerite/Rustins/Rust-Oleum spray paint would be close?


----------



## TFrench (14 Apr 2021)

Tricky one. I'd go for a maroon sort of colour. Hard to pick one out on the paragon website. Last time I was trying to decide on a colour I found the RAL number then google image searched it to see how it looked on actual things.


----------



## dannyr (15 Apr 2021)

sploo said:


> I've picked up an old Parkinsons Model F No 8 vise; middle right in this image from Grace's Guide on Parkinson (original link https://www.gracesguide.co.uk/images/d/d7/Im1961-13Ben-Parkinson.jpg):
> 
> View attachment 108280
> 
> ...



A great choice of engineering bench vice (or vise in US and Parky lingo) -It's your vice - so choose any colour.

However, red was the usual 'as sold' colour - this may age to an attractive darkish maroon, but, judging by some hidden bits of colour on old vices, was probably quite a bright red as new.

But I have seen a couple of Parkys where some shade of green was pretty definitely the original and an expert on another forum said that retailers or major buyers like the army could order to suit -- he'd seen a few from khaki to green to grey.

Sorry, don't know spray colour codes, as I mix my own from remnants of oil based gloss - and usually choose a darker or lighter grey/green. (too many vices).

Some of the smiths vices and older types used either a stove black or a bitumen based black coat a bit like some old fashioned enamels -- can look good


----------



## sploo (11 May 2021)

Many thanks for the advice. I stripped the (two) layers of "DIY" paint (a blue, and a light green) and indeed the underlying colour was a deep red - different enough to a primer colour that I assume that was the original.

I got some (supposedly) dark red paint which I used. It turned out more fire engine red, so a bit brighter than I'd like, but it's looking acceptable. I'll post a restoration thread at some point.


----------

